# Model Motoring Score



## Zootmaster (Jun 12, 2008)

I recently made a big score on some Model Motoring track pieces in the boxes. Check this out. Looking to see what it might be worth.


----------



## slotnut (May 14, 2009)

I have lots more I can sell or trade u or a combo of the two. 

Slotnut


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

The REAL Money is in that Pit Kit ! :thumbsup: Got some pix of the cars it contains ? I See a few Vibrators in there....


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

LOL- my BAD....now I see that's a picture on the Box of a Pit Kit


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

It's hard to put a dollar value on the track without knowing what they are. I've noticed a dramatic price drop in the past year, even during the last slotting season. Here's some ball park *guesses* as to what might be worth what. Also, please keep in mind that it's been some time since I shopped L&J track.

Top of the list is the stop light accessory. They pull over 200.00 for the complete set up Service road turnoffs are about the priciest specialty track, usually getting about 45-50.00 for a pair.. RR Xings are next in line and are not pulling what they were a couple of years ago.. Maybe about 25.00-40 with the box. Junction turn offs are in the 25-40.00 range also (not that they're selling at those prices) 4 Way intersections are about 10-20.00. Having the boxes adds to the value on all of the above provided they are in good shape. 

The rest are in the 1.50-2.00 each for clean straights (any size) and depending on the size curves anywhere from 4-8.00. Generally, the bigger the curve the higher they sell for. The exception to the curve rule is the 6" 1/8 curve which are VHTF and command a decent price. I've seen them sell for 8-10.00 a piece. The boxes do add value to the normal track pieces, but not any huge dollar amount. Also keep in mind, track prices are season sensitive. What is worth 25.00 today could be worth 40.00 in December.

Darn nice haul to get all that in one shot!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## super8man (Jan 29, 2013)

I have been chasing MM track of late and yeah, in order of price from the top of my mind:

Stop light intersection: $200 - $400 (four hundred was last week! OMG)

15 inch straights (rare - can't recall pricing...but when they pop, they go!)

Service Road turnoffs - top of the market is $50. Anything less is a deal (in today;s market)

Junction turnoffs - average, lots of availability - $25 in box

Single lane tracks (all lengths and curves/straights) - seems like they go for up to $10 a piece. Only way to use them is with the service road turnoffs or

Y-track - common, about $20 will buy you a pair. They even came in a AFX click track style and the single lane is still L&J style. I have both - neat tracks for sure. Hint - if you buy an AFX pair AND a MM pair, you can convert track and use two types of track in your layout. Just mix and match and you are good to go...watch out for shallow slot depth though.

Train crossing - about $20...fun but not many slot guys do trains, much less HO...unless you go ON30. Then you can make use of it too!

12 and 15 (1/8 curves) original MM curves are harder to find. They seem to get retail prices. About $10 each. Yikes.

6 inch 1/4 curves are $20 for 8. All day long.

9 inch 1/4 curves are free. Seriously. You can't pay people to take them...everyone has too many.

Have fun collecting!


----------



## slotnut (May 14, 2009)

I have a lot new in box and loose used in all pcs. For sale or trade. Hey super I'm in need of some tomy and tyco cars. Trade?


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

The RR crossing in the box is a nice piece, nicer for the box and picture than the utility of the track itself. I set one up with the slot track running, Tyco/Mantua F9 Santa Fe just sitting there just to replicate it. When I would go to train shows now and then, I had a hard time passing a nice model of that engine, even though I had a couple, just because of the box art and nostalgia! It's not easy to build a combo layout using that track though. If nothing else, it takes up a lot of space. 

Values may vary, but it is a very nice collection of neat stuff!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

The TM has approved an expansion of my table!!! Nothing major, but the extra 3 feet of length means 10 1/2 feet vs the 7 feet of back edge I have now. I'm going to look at it from an even more positive aspect... 17 1/2 extra square feet of table top.

I'm going to try making a couple of RR Xings again, but now I'm armed with better tools, better skills, and a better game plan. I'm thinking of making the crossings at 45 degree angles rather than at 90 degrees. I think it'll make laying the tracks a bit easier. The 90 degree crossing eats up a ton of room because you're forced to have it in the middle of the table.


----------



## super8man (Jan 29, 2013)

slotnut said:


> I have a lot new in box and loose used in all pcs. For sale or trade. Hey super I'm in need of some tomy and tyco cars. Trade?


I am still in collecting mode in HO...I have not yet figured out my trade bait...feel free to PM me anytime though.

Yeah, the train crossing at 45 would have been much better and then you could moidel the US97 south of Bend, Oregon junction...it's the one that jumps to my mind.


----------



## foxkilo (Mar 27, 2008)

For a 45 you have to switch to Faller they had one as well as a 90 degree one.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Nah Mario... I'll fire up my old Dremel and make them. I got a plan!! :devil: Bwahahahahaha!! Well, I sort of have a plan!


----------

